# watermelon question



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

does anybody know a good watermelon that is open-pollinated and also has a thick rind?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Baker creek seeds(they only do open pollinated/heirloom seeds) has several pages of melons in their catalog and you can see them online at www.rareseeds.com. 
I've grown their golden midget and the orange fleshed tendersweet. but there are so many to pick from and sometimes the description will tell you if they are good for your area too.
Seed Saver Exchange is okay too.. I don't buy much from them tho.. too pricey and poor business practices.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

It is hard to beat a good charleston grey, been around a long time... Heirloom


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Black Diamond is good, has a thick rind. Supposed to be one of the best for watermelon rind pickling. It is open pollinated so you can save the seeds. And yup it is stock.
http://www.neseed.com/Watermelon-Seeds-Black-Diamond-p/33820.htm
We also carry Charleston Grey. If you place an order, say "hi jim" so I can get a good chuckle out of it. Our website guy does not think there is any reason to market to prepers. Thinks we would only scare the common folk. Not trying to do a sales job on anyone, just that I happen to work there.


----------

